# Seerose - Teilung, aber wie?



## Teichforum.info (11. März 2004)

Hallo Werner,
hallo auch jeder, der mir bei der folgenden Frage behilflich sein kann,

ich würde gerne einen Ableger meiner __ Gonnere nehmen. Da bin ich auf folgendes Problem gestossen: Wie bekommt man einen Ableger einer "normalen" Seerose ? Einfach ein Stück vom Rhizom absäbeln ? Wie gross ist die Gefahr, dass die Mutterpflanze eingeht ? 

Hast Du/habt Ihr einen Tipp ?

Danke und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. März 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
tschuldige,dass ich nicht Werner bin,
aber ich antworte trotzdem..
Du schneidest einfach ein Stück von dem Rhizom ab,daran sollte mindestens ein Auge sein,aus dem sie dann wieder austreibt..
In etwa so,wie bei einer Thalie....


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. März 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ich nutze die Gelegenheit um zu erklären was eigentlich ein Rhizom ist. Rhizome sind nämlich keineswegs Wurzeln (die wachsen erst aus dem Rhizom), sondern es ist die waagerecht und in der Erde wachsende Sprossachse der Pflanze. Sprossachsen kennst Du von (fast) allen Stauden die an Land wachsen. Landläufig würde man Stengel dazu sagen. Aus der Sprossachse wachsen sie Zweige, und daran wieder Blätter und Blüten. Wenn man so einen Stengel/Sprossachse genauer anschaut, dann sieht man eine Unterteilung in einzelne Abschnitte. Sehr deutlich kann man das z.B. beim Bambus sehen. Die Einschnürungen nennt man Knoten oder Nodien, das Stück, das von zwei Knoten eingeschlossen wird, heißt Internodium. Wenn Du einen Steckling von einer Staude machst, dann nimmst Du normalerweise ein Stück von der Sprossachse, das mindestens ein Internodium enthält. Aus dem Knoten beginnt dann der Steckling neu zu wachsen.

Beim Seerosenrhizom haben wir genau das Gleiche vor uns, man kann es nur nicht so gut sehen, weil sich alles unterirdisch abspielt. Steeve hat schon gesagt, daß Du wenigstens ein Auge = Knoten brauchst, damit das Teilstück weiterwachsen kann. Besser sind zwei Knoten, denn falls ein Ende fault, dann hört die Fäulnis meistens beim nächsten Knoten auf. Das gilt natürlich auch für die Mutterpflanze: wenn es von der Schnittstelle her fault, dann geht das hinein bis zum nächsten Knoten.

Besser und sicherer für Deine Mutterpflanze ist es, wenn Du einen Seitentrieb als Ableger nimmst. Das 'Urrhizom' verzweigt sich in der Regel, und bietet Dir genügend 'Zweige', die Du zur Vermehrung nutzen kannst. 

Ich würde im mitteleuropäischen Klima frühestens bei einer dreijährigen Pflanze Ableger nehmen. Bei Dir in Südfrankreich klappt es vielleicht schon mit einer zweijährigen Pflanze.

Was ich gerade gesagt habe, gilt nicht für Seerosen mit Ananas- oder Tetragona-Rhizom. Ananasrhizome sind extrem gestauchte Sprossachsen, da sitzen die Nebentriebe direkt auf dem 'Urrhizom' und müssen heraus geschnitten werden. Tetragonarhizome kann man überhaupt nicht durch Teilung vermehren.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. März 2004)

Noch was vergessen: die Schnittstelle muss unbedingt desinfiziert werden, am einfachsten mit Kaliumpermanganat.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. März 2004)

Danke vielmals ! Die __ Gonnere ist die einzige Seerose in meinem Teich, die nicht durch ein Gefäss eingeengt wird. Also werde ich tauchen, abschneiden ... aber desinfizieren is nich ! Und so genau schauen, was ich da eigentlich abschneide, kann ich auch nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

